
Adblock Plus owner Eyeo launches browser extension to combat fake news - fhd2
https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/13/adblock-plus-owner-eyeo-launches-trusted-news-browser-extension-to-combat-fake-news/
======
tbirrell
Okay, but who decides? Unlike ads, which are objectively present, the apparent
bias of the news can be very subjective.

------
Zekio
Wonder if you will be able to pay them money to accept your fake news as real
news like they do with advertisements.

